# Hedgehog Aestivation



## hannahskellam (Aug 27, 2012)

I am very worried about my 10 week old hedgehog. He sleeps an awful lot (around 20hrs a day) and in the last couple of weeks the temperature in my flat has got to 28 degrees a few times. When I wake him up every evening he is very very unsteady on his feet, he wobbles about and falls over. After about 20mins he is running around the room like normal and his balance is fine. I have done some research and I'm wondering if it could be hedgehog aestivation? Since it is very hot at the moment. However I don't know much about it or how to cool him down. Would having a fan on in that room make any difference?

I don't think he has wobbly hedgehog syndrome as it only happens when he is woken up.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I'm not sure about the Aestivation thing, as I know nothing about it! But try putting a frozen water bottle, or ice packs, on top of the cage. The cooler air falls and helps to cool the cage off, just be careful of it getting too chilly. Some people have placed a frozen water bottle wrapped in a towel into the cage so the hedgie can go up to it if its too warm. I haven't tried that though so I'm not sure how well it works, or how safe it is. I would avoid the fan because they can create pretty good drafts, and from what I have read on here, it can potentially make a hedgie sick. 

I'm not very experienced though! This is just what I have learned through all my research. I'm sure someone much more knowledgeable will come along and help you out  And correct me if I'm wrong! 

I hope hes okay XX


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

28*C is about 82*F, which isn't terribly high. It's high, but not to a danger point for most hedgehogs. The wobblyness from waking could just be from just waking up and from being a baby still. Some other signs of aestivation would be clammy skin, not wanting to move around/decreased activity, eating less, and splatting out on his stomach and/or panting. If you're not seeing any of those signs, I wouldn't worry too much about the temperature. One thing you DO need to worry about is how far the temperature falls and how quickly - if it goes from 82 to say, 76 over a matter of hours, that could be a quick enough temperature drop to cause him to attempt hibernation. IMO, that's the main thing to keep an eye out for, and then signs of aestivation. Hedgehogs are usually better at handling warm temperatures though.

Also, it's perfectly normal for babies to sleep that much! They're just like any other baby in how much they sleep.  As long as he's eating, drinking, and pottying normally, he should be just fine.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

When I first got my girl Thistle, around 9-10 weeks old, she did the same thing. She was wobbly and shaky when I woke her up. It totally scared and worried me too, but I noticed she didn't do it after she was up a little while, and after a few more weeks she never did it again. Hopefully it's just from still being a baby and not having all the coordination worked out yet.


----------



## hannahskellam (Aug 27, 2012)

Pppheww! Thank you all so much, you've really put my mind at ease! I'll try the tings suggested if he seems to hot in future and I'll keep my fingers crossed it'll stop as he grow up! x


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

82 is actually too high for most hedgehog. Where some hedgies (older in particular) might be okay with that temp others will not be able to tolerate it. Lower the temp a couple degrees so its more around a constant 78ish. Does the hedgie not have a space heater or che? Just wondering why the jump in temp if you do? A drop in temp like that can cause a hibernation attempt which can be shown as wobbliness when first woke up if in the early stages. Hibernation can and will kill a hedgehog as they are unable to pull out of it. You really need to get the temp thing under control so its constant. If he's already had one hibernation attempt the likliness that it will happen again is very high and you may not get to him in time next time. This time of year with it getting cooler at night and warm in the day is a perfect opportunity for hibernation attempts.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I completely agree with Lilysmommy!

Every hog is different when it comes to temperature preference. If he isn't showing any other major signs of aestivation, then he should probably be okay. You could try lowering it as well, but keep an eye open for hibernation if he isn't used to that temperature. Try and keep the temperature constant, but a fluctuation of 1 degree isn't a thing to freak out over either. You just want to avoid major changes (so they don't think the seasons are changing!) 

My hoglets cage is 80 right now because it's pretty warm in my place. He seems just fine! He runs on his wheel ALL night :lol: And eats and drinks normally. I have fleece cuddle bags and blankets in there and he sleeps under those, so he must not be too hot. He doesn't splat out either, and his tummy doesn't feel clammy.

As for the wobblyness, I agree that it might be because he has just woken up and is pretty young. I just got my baby too, and he does this sometimes when I wake him up. I don't see it being a hibernation attempt if it is happening every night.. But I could be wrong.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

I keep my hedgie room 79 year round never had an issue. 82 isn't dangerous it's a lid high but won't kill em it's better the 72


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Never said 82 would for sure kill them, exaggerate much? No hedgie should just fall over even when woken up. Any sudden drop in temp of more than a couple degrees can trigger a hibernation attempt, but I only have 13 years experience w hedgies so what do I know


----------

